

Read your code - Tihy
http://blog.tetrack.com/2009/01/read-your-code/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
_Always code as if the future maintainer is a maniac serial killer who knows
where you live._

With the current fuss over the spit in the face (reprehensible act) perhaps
this advice is more apposite than usual.

